# How come we are so gullable with paranormal stuff?



## SuperDemocrat (May 27, 2016)

I've noticed that whenever anyone tells a ghost story we tend to believe it despite the fact that if we think a little about it that it may have a plausible explanation behind it.   I do the same thing myself so I'm not blaming anyone.   There are some truly scary ghost stories that can't be explained by conventional explanations but those are extremely rare.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 27, 2016)

Who's we?  You got a mouse in your pocket?


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> I've noticed that whenever anyone tells a ghost story we tend to believe it despite the fact that if we think a little about it that it may have a plausible explanation behind it.   I do the same thing myself so I'm not blaming anyone.   There are some truly scary ghost stories that can't be explained by conventional explanations but those are extremely rare.


I lived in a haunted house once.  Upstairs apartment in a house from the 1700's.  That damned spirit did NOT want me there.  Slammed the door closed while I was downstairs in the entry and locked me out twice.  (After paying a locksmith overtime the first time, I had a second key made that I left with the downstairs neighbor.)  It was the most uncomfortable feeling--I would walk in and KNOW that someone was staring at me.  There was lots of stuff, I won't bore you.  Don't believe me if you don't want.  It happened.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 4, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> I've noticed that whenever anyone tells a ghost story we tend to believe it despite the fact that if we think a little about it that it may have a plausible explanation behind it.   I do the same thing myself so I'm not blaming anyone.   There are some truly scary ghost stories that can't be explained by conventional explanations but those are extremely rare.



Because some people live dull little lives and they need some drama, even if it's fake.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 4, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> I've noticed that whenever anyone tells a ghost story we tend to believe it despite the fact that if we think a little about it that it may have a plausible explanation behind it.   I do the same thing myself so I'm not blaming anyone.   There are some truly scary ghost stories that can't be explained by conventional explanations but those are extremely rare.



Really? I find the opposite. Someone tells a ghost story, most start immediately scoffing and offering up explanations.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey I used to think my wife and I were pair-a-normals.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not into ghost stories I like tales with more apparent conclusions and ghost stories tend to leave me hanging.  
However, I am a sucker for stories of reincarnation.     

Real Reincarnation Stories - Stories, past life regression


----------



## Crixus (Sep 26, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> I've noticed that whenever anyone tells a ghost story we tend to believe it despite the fact that if we think a little about it that it may have a plausible explanation behind it.   I do the same thing myself so I'm not blaming anyone.   There are some truly scary ghost stories that can't be explained by conventional explanations but those are extremely rare.



Well, because we as humans love being scared. That and we tend to fill in the gaps of the unexplained with whatever comes to mind. For excample, some folks hear a thump in the dark and say "ghost " while others say "burgler". All in our heads man.


----------



## waltky (Sep 26, 2016)

possum thought he once saw a ghost...

... so he ran an' hid behind the couch...

... turned out it was just steam...

... risin' from a manhole cover.


----------

